# Water droplets on CP soap?



## Andy7891 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
I’ve never had this happen on my cold process soap. I have seen it on my melt and pour, I believe. I hope this is just water drawn to my CP because it is humectant, I believe. It has been in the mold for about 36 hours. Still too soft unmold. Poured at very light trace. I’ll post pics of the water droplets and the formula. Can someone help me identify them? Thank you. PS I added one teaspoon of fillers earth clay dispersed in 1 tablespoon of distilled water to the oils/lye-water before SB’ing.


----------



## Ford (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi just a newby also. here is one of mine. after 24 hours. and mine was covered. There is a release of moisture in the process. if yours has been uncovered, it may be a combination of both. How humid is your soaping area?? Someone with more experience will be along shortly.


----------



## Andy7891 (Oct 20, 2020)

Ford said:


> Hi just a newby also. here is one of mine. after 24 hours. and mine was covered. There is a release of moisture in the process. if yours has been uncovered, it may be a combination of both. How humid is your soaping area?? Someone with more experience will be along shortly.



Hi, Ford. Yours looks like maybe water condensing on the Saran Wrap due to the relative high heat of the soap compared to the ambient temperature of the area? My water drops are directly on top of my soap. The only thing different from my normal batches are 1)I used Crisco and safflower for the first time ever 2) I used clay 3) I used more oils than normal 

It is pretty humid here in Dallas which I’m sure contributed to this. 
Thanks for the feedback. I like your wooden mold.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2020)

It could be water droplets, seeping fragrance oil or even a combination of both. This can happen if the soap is covered during gelling. Do not touch the liquid it is most likely still quite caustic so just wait for it to re-absorb.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 20, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> It could be water droplets, seeping fragrance oil or even a combination of both. This can happen if the soap is covered during gelling. Do not touch the liquid it is most likely still quite caustic so just wait for it to re-absorb.



Glad you mentioned that it’s still caustic, I was about to post but without that vital bit of info!


----------



## Andy7891 (Oct 20, 2020)

Just FYI no fragrance was used. I was a bit excited at first because I thought maybe this was a sign that this was going to be a super moisturizing soap or something? My tablespoon of water for the clay bumped my water up to 152 g so my lye concentration is more like 30%. Maybe this excess water is a culprit?


----------



## Andy7891 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I’m thinking excess water is the culprit here amalgamated with other factors. Any who, take care, once again thank you for the help, and happy soaping and other things!


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 25, 2020)

A tablespoon of water wouldn't do that. 

High humidity will do it; the natural glycerin in the soap attracts moisture because it's a humectant. How is the soap now?

Soap isn't really moisturizing, the oils have been chemically altered, and what little superfat you have, divided among bars, and those bars divided among the number of washes it gives, means there actually very little oil left - and it's debated whether or not it's actually left on the skin because soap, by it's nature, removes dirt and oil.   I don't know if the glycerin has time during a shower to attract water into the dermis or not; and that's why I think would be the most plausible answer when people think soap moisturizes. (I really would like some expert/dermatologist to explain).


----------



## Andy7891 (Oct 25, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> A tablespoon of water wouldn't do that.
> 
> High humidity will do it; the natural glycerin in the soap attracts moisture because it's a humectant. How is the soap now?
> 
> Soap isn't really moisturizing, the oils have been chemically altered, and what little superfat you have, divided among bars, and those bars divided among the number of washes it gives, means there actually very little oil left - and it's debated whether or not it's actually left on the skin because soap, by it's nature, removes dirt and oil.   I don't know if the glycerin has time during a shower to attract water into the dermis or not; and that's why I think would be the most plausible answer when people think soap moisturizes. (I really would like some expert/dermatologist to explain).



The soap is doing good now. Soft, maybe my softest ever but I think it will firm up. Definitely behaving as soap should though- no separating or volcano-ing or anything else. The water or whatever it was slowly disappeared- where to I can’t say for sure. Maybe the brief time that soap is on skin is enough to feel some effects from superfats? I read olive oil soap has unsopanified oils which is why it is moisturizing- but why is oil moisturizing? Does it coat the skin and prevent water from leaving or entering? You don’t have to feel the need to answer all these questions haha- I’m just thinking/typing out loud. Thanks so much for the help and information. It’s nice to have support on this soap making adventure.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 26, 2020)

Andy7891 said:


> The soap is doing good now. Soft, maybe my softest ever but I think it will firm up. Definitely behaving as soap should though- no separating or volcano-ing or anything else. The water or whatever it was slowly disappeared- where to I can’t say for sure. Maybe the brief time that soap is on skin is enough to feel some effects from superfats? I read olive oil soap has unsopanified oils which is why it is moisturizing- but why is oil moisturizing? Does it coat the skin and prevent water from leaving or entering? You don’t have to feel the need to answer all these questions haha- I’m just thinking/typing out loud. Thanks so much for the help and information. It’s nice to have support on this soap making adventure.



They’re very good questions.

Or do those unsaponifiables get removed along with the dirt that gets taken up by the electrical cleaning action of the soap? Those are the kinds of questions I still ask....and hope to one day get an answer.  Somehow  I think it researchers don’t have that high on their list of things to experiment  with!

So glad you find the forum helpful!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm thinking it is humidity.   I live in South Florida and when my AC was broken last year, my soaps were all sweating like crazy even though it was winter here and temps were in the low 70's.  So not that hot, but still humid.   As others have said, I would let it alone and hopefully it will resorb.


----------



## Andy7891 (Oct 27, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> I'm thinking it is humidity.   I live in South Florida and when my AC was broken last year, my soaps were all sweating like crazy even though it was winter here and temps were in the low 70's.  So not that hot, but still humid.   As others have said, I would let it alone and hopefully it will resorb.



It was colder than usual when I was soaping but I bet the humidity was high. I did several things different with this batch (my “controls” in the experiment were few) so I was worried I messed up my lye water or oils or who knows what else. The liquid reabsorbed several days later. Live and learn. Thanks much for the help.


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 27, 2020)

Andy7891 said:


> It was colder than usual when I was soaping but I bet the humidity was high. I did several things different with this batch (my “controls” in the experiment were few) so I was worried I messed up my lye water or oils or who knows what else. The liquid reabsorbed several days later. Live and learn. Thanks much for the help.


Or it was the Soaping Gods!


----------

